# Kangaroo fighting MMA Style



## REDDOG309 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## TrenWreck (Oct 8, 2014)

That seriously just happened!  great find!


----------



## charley (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 9, 2014)

^^^lmao


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/UezwOYPTxQo


----------



## charley (Oct 9, 2014)

..is that a squirrel ? or a chipmonk ?  & why ain't that cat eating that 'tree rat'.. ??

..  if it wasn't for heck, REDDOG & myself, posting our absurd bullshit, there would be nobody here, except for the Mods, who currently outnumber the posting members.....     [just saying]


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 9, 2014)

^^ lolz, more mods than members and we still post more


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 9, 2014)

charley said:


> ..is that a squirrel ? or a chipmonk ?  & why ain't that cat eating that 'tree rat'.. ??
> 
> ..  if it wasn't for heck, REDDOG & myself, posting our absurd bullshit, there would be nobody here, except for the Mods, who currently outnumber the posting members.....     [just saying]


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 9, 2014)

Isn't that the captains house in the background?


----------



## charley (Oct 9, 2014)

G.Reaper said:


> Isn't that the captains house in the background?





.... could also be 'casa de Azza'....


----------



## charley (Oct 9, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


>





...     ..


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 9, 2014)

If you turn your back to the mirror spread your butt cheeks open and say Azza 3 times when you look over your shoulder his prolapse anus appears in the mirror


----------



## charley (Oct 9, 2014)

..... Azza, the Man, the Myth .....


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 9, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> If you turn your back to the mirror spread your butt cheeks open and say Azza 3 times when you look over your shoulder his prolapse anus appears in the mirror


That will scare the hell bloody Mary herself!


----------

